# 2182 Accutron



## tixntox

Just a few pics of my 2182 from the outside (outer box first, then inner box etc. in:-
​












































Mike
​


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

Love getting them with box and papers. Nice one.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

That is beautiful, Mike...just wish I could find something similar.


----------



## Morris Minor

Great to see the box in such good condition.

What year is this one from?

Stephen


----------



## Littlelegs

That is extremely nice. Keeping my eye out for an accutron to go with my f300 cone...)


----------



## MerlinShepherd

A thing of beauty indeed....


----------



## Oliverb

A real beauty! Date code on case back? Accutrons are my favorite. I have 2 or 3 dozen in my collection, including the first two I bought new - 1973 2181 for me and a 1974 230 for my soon-to-be bride. Also have the original boxes for each. Still have the wife, too! All vintage. LOL


----------



## tixntox

Code is N4 so I guess it's a '74. I have tinnitus so the hums drive me mad at night! I love the dial. Very unusual.

Mike


----------



## luddite

tixntox said:


> Code is N4 so I guess it's a '74. I have tinnitus so the hums drive me mad at night! I love the dial. Very unusual.
> 
> Mike


I could take the problem off your hands for a small fee. 

I own around a dozen hummers and love them all.


----------



## john87300

It's a good job I'm not in Norfolk any more, otherwise I'd be round at yours drooling over it


----------



## Oliverb

Nice set of boxes, too! We didn't get that style box in the U.S. for any of our 218s.


----------



## woody77

hi some more photos of the watch for you i am the new lucky & happy owner of her gos very well with my 70s watches





















.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

hi if anyone has a nice bulova strap for please let me know 20mm or maybe 19mm.all the best woody77


----------



## tixntox

Glad you like it Woody. :yes: Keep that caseback on unless you can keep it clinically clean!  It's an Accutron! :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Who. Me?

.

Is that an odd reflection or are the coils different colours?


----------



## woody77

Who. Me? said:


> .
> 
> Is that an odd reflection or are the coils different colours?


 i think its a reflection but now i have been told i will not take the back off agian to look .took a few more photos i will have a look at them.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

hi someone wants to see this .all the best woody77.


----------



## Oliverb

Your watch is beautiful! You certainly don't want to leave the case back off for long periods of time but for pics and battery changes, no harm will be done. There has been a little bit of exaggeration about the need for clinical cleanliness for Accutrons.

Your watch box is quite a desirable one. Here in the U.S. that box was only used for a short time at and after the release of the Accutron in the Fall of 1960. Not certain about the U.K. But I bet it was the same. The box would have originally come with a 214 in it. I have one for my "M0" date Accutron. Quite rare. The box style for your '70s 218 would be much newer and probably like the one below which houses the first Accutron I bought new in 1973.


----------



## luddite

I bought a 218 in 1978 which had a box like woody's.

I don't have it anymore as lady lud threw it out. 

I still have the cardboard outer box.


----------



## Oliverb

luddite said:


> I bought a 218 in 1978 which had a box like woody's.
> 
> I don't have it anymore as lady lud threw it out.
> 
> I still have the cardboard outer box.


That's really interesting. Was the watch purchased new as Accutron production ceased in 1977. Like I said, I am not familiar with the variations in watch boxes Bulova used elsewhere in the world. Interested in selling your cardboard biz?


----------



## luddite

It was purchased new in late January 1978 as a birthday present from lady lud.

I remember the shop proprieter saying that quartz had was taking over and no more Accutrons were being made.


----------

